# Kid's Fishing Derbies 2017



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It is getting to be that time of year so I am once again searching down the dates for derbies to take grandkids to, as this year I have 6 that can compete. So far this is what I have found as Berkley Fishing Team has not posted dates for their derbies yet. As always please check dates to confirm I haven't made any mistakes.

08 Apr- Little Turtle Pond (Akron)
9am
22 Apr- Lock 4 (Canal Fulton)
8am Note this is a huge event of around 300-400 kids so get there early
29 Apr- River Styx (Wadsworth)
8am
06 May- Boettler Park (Green)
9am pre-register
13 May- Westbrook Park (Canton)
8:30am Pre-register only ages5-12
20 May- District 3
1-4pm sponsored by Wadsworth Hunt Club
20 May- Wallace Lake
9-12 ages 4-8 and 1-4pm ages 9-15
21 May- Ohio and Erie Canal (Cuyahoga Hts)
Same as Wallace Lake
27 Jun- Quail Hollow State Park (Hartville)

No dates for the following yet
Petros Lake, Sippo Lake, Cook's lagoon, Jackson Township, Magnolia


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

May 27, Portage Lakes Bass Masters at Dist 3 Wildlife Offices, Portage Lakes. Food and Prizes. Ages 2-15 (3 age brackets) FREE More details will be available at a later date. Will update


----------

